

Ballmer agrees to buy Clippers for record $2 billion - kirkbackus
http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/29/us/nba-clippers-sterling/

======
CocaKoala
If Steve Ballmer doesn't buy the Clippers while saying "I have no plans to
move them out of LA" and then move them to Seattle immediately after sending
an email to Adam Silver, cc David Stern and Clay Bennett that just says "fuck
you" I'm gonna be really mad.

